# Hi, greetings from argentina



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Welcome to the club. Most of us on here are crack addicts to the sport, and a lot of us can be assholes when stupid questions get asked (don't take it serious). Please remember there is a search function on the forum. You're always welcome to upload some good snowboarding vids/pics, and personally I think the best thread is ETM's "I said I was going to build a board, here it is." 


Also, good luck today against Netherlands.


----------



## cokito (Jul 9, 2014)

I was actually reading that thread! Yeah I know I'll try to use the search function! Thanks


----------



## cokito (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah well, prices in Argentina are always like that. And not to mention availability, most boards are out of stock.

So you find burton easier at first but not a better board...

Well, I want to thank you guys for your suggestions. Here's what i got


----------



## cokito (Jul 9, 2014)

Front of the hoars


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I always did like the _front_ of the hoars!!  :laugh:


Nice ride! (...and as you can see, it doesn't necessarily require a stupid question to bring out the assholes!) :laugh: Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## cokito (Jul 9, 2014)

Hoars. I meant board, but it was autocorrected. I don't even know what Hoars means! Jajaja


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cokito said:


> Hoars. I meant board, but it was autocorrected. *I don't even know what Hoars means! *Jajaja


Phonetically, it sounds like "Whores!" And who doesn't like the front of those!  



So Basically, I made a bad, stupid, assholish, (...and juvenile) joke at the obvious misspelling! Once again,.. Welcome! :thumbsup: :laugh: It's turning into a long summer! :blink:


----------



## cokito (Jul 9, 2014)

I did notice it may sound like whores jajaj. Rhanaks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

supertramp said:


> way to introduce him to the forum.
> 
> anyway argentina is going to get raped by germany. argentina's players have incredible individual footskills, but germany has the *third reich* unification and uniform playing style that was so common back when *Hitler* was the... alright i'll stop.



You think you're funny?

Way to introduce yourself to the forum... :wacko:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

supertramp said:


> way to introduce him to the forum.
> 
> anyway argentina is going to get raped by germany. argentina's players have incredible individual footskills, but germany has the *third reich* unification and uniform playing style that was so common back when *Hitler* was the... alright i'll stop.


Not cool.
Not funny.
:thumbsdown:


----------

